# .getHostAddress() und 127.0.0.1



## MaLb (27. Februar 2007)

Mittels der Klasse InetAddress kann ich meine IP-Adresse abfragen, erhalte aber leider die 127.0.0.1
Dazu brauche ich kein Java um das herauszufinden 
Ich hätte gerne meine "richtige" IP - Adresse abgefragt. Wie kann ich das machen?


----------



## zeja (27. Februar 2007)

Probier mal:

```
InetAddress  addr = InetAddress.getLocalHost( );
```


----------



## Thomas Darimont (27. Februar 2007)

Hallo,


```
/**
 * 
 */
package de.tutorials;

import java.net.InetAddress;

/**
 * @author thomas.darimont
 *
 */
public class LocalIPAddress {

    /**
     * @param args
     */
    public static void main(String[] args) throws Exception{
        System.out.println(InetAddress.getLocalHost().getHostAddress());
    }

}
```

schau mal hier:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/224200-ip-adresse-ermitteln.html

Gruß Tom


----------



## big_boom_bang (3. März 2007)

Hi,
also ich hatte das Problem mit localhost/127.0.0.1 auch.
Interessanter weise hing es bei mir(Windoof) davon ab ob ich ein Netzwerkkabel eingesteckt hatte und eine bestehende Verbindung also Hub/PC auf der anderen Seite.
Dann kam bei mir die richte Adresse raus.
MfG bigboombang


----------



## zeja (4. März 2007)

Ja ach. Sonst ist deine LAN-Verbindung ja auch nicht aktiv und du hast dementsprechend auch nur 127.0.0.1 (localhost). Das ist nun wirklich kein wundersames Verhalten.


----------

